# Hourly salary desired



## Melmd (May 9, 2012)

So i was browsing the online ambulance  applications lately, and there was a portion there to be answered "hourly salary desired" how much will I answer? is a $10-15 a reasonable answer?  I'm at bay area CA.


----------



## MedicBender (May 9, 2012)

Negotiable.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (May 9, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> Negotiable.



This.


----------



## Melmd (May 9, 2012)

Great! thanks guys! ^_^


----------



## 46Young (May 9, 2012)

Absolutely put "negotiable" as mentioned above. During the interview, you'll ba asked what salary you're looking for. Your answer should be "How do you determine compensation." Ask about their criteria in determining the stsrting salary. Either they're subjective, or pay based on experience. Many places pay one rate for 0-1 years, another rate for 1-3, 4-5, 6-7, etc.

Many privates just start everyone out at around $10/hr, since they have a lot of turnover, and don't see the need to pay more to people if they're going to leave in 1-2 years anyway.


----------



## Aprz (May 10, 2012)

Negotiable if possible to put on the application. A lot of online applications won't allow you, which a lot of ambulance companies in the bay area only take applications online (e.g. Rural/Metro, Paramedic Plus, Royal Ambulance, ProTransport-1). Some companies I hear literally pay minimum wage $8.00/hour. ProTransport-1 used to start new hires with no experience at $9.50/hour + $10.00/call ($15/call at night), $20/call >5 calls, an additional (I think) $10/25 miles  (may have been $5/25 miles, I forget) >50 miles (e.g. 75 = $10 for the first 50 miles, an additional $10 for the 25 miles after 50 miles, and you still got your $9.50/hour) before they were unionized; with union it's $11.05/hour I think, $10/call >2 calls, $5/CCT call, and I think the same long distance rules as before. They have ALS, and they matched the EMTs working on ALS as the 911/EOA EMT so around $17/hour,  but when I left, they still hadn't allowed any of the union EMTs to work that shift, only non-union EMTs supposedly cause of technical reasons. I recall Royal Ambulance having ads on Craigslist starting EMTs at $10.00/hour, no call bonuses, I asked the EMTs before, but I forget what they said if it was true. The 911/EOA start their EMTs are $17/hour in Alameda and Santa Clara County. Rural/Metro of Nothern California (or called IFT sometomes/what it says on badge, it's considered separate from 911) starts theor EMTs at $11.50/hour with no previous experience. If you are applying at one of those companies, put that number down, if you are unsure, I'd put $10/hour pointing out what other companies pay, or if you can put negotiable, do that.

Good luck.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 10, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Negotiable if possible to put on the application. A lot of online applications won't allow you, which a lot of ambulance companies in the bay area only take applications online (e.g. Rural/Metro, Paramedic Plus, Royal Ambulance, ProTransport-1). Some companies I hear literally pay minimum wage $8.00/hour. ProTransport-1 used to start new hires with no experience at $9.50/hour + $10.00/call ($15/call at night), $20/call >5 calls, an additional (I think) $10/25 miles  (may have been $5/25 miles, I forget) >50 miles (e.g. 75 = $10 for the first 50 miles, an additional $10 for the 25 miles after 50 miles, and you still got your $9.50/hour) before they were unionized; with union it's $11.05/hour I think, $10/call >2 calls, $5/CCT call, and I think the same long distance rules as before. They have ALS, and they matched the EMTs working on ALS as the 911/EOA EMT so around $17/hour,  but when I left, they still hadn't allowed any of the union EMTs to work that shift, only non-union EMTs supposedly cause of technical reasons. I recall Royal Ambulance having ads on Craigslist starting EMTs at $10.00/hour, no call bonuses, I asked the EMTs before, but I forget what they said if it was true. The 911/EOA start their EMTs are $17/hour in Alameda and Santa Clara County. Rural/Metro of Nothern California (or called IFT sometomes/what it says on badge, it's considered separate from 911) starts theor EMTs at $11.50/hour with no previous experience. If you are applying at one of those companies, put that number down, if you are unsure, I'd put $10/hour pointing out what other companies pay, or if you can put negotiable, do that.
> 
> Good luck.



 Somewhere in there is some very useful information but man talk about a hard read. My tolerence for numbers is sometimes low and having them all lumped in a big paragraph is tough. I read it several times but really had trouble staying foused.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 11, 2012)

Open.


----------



## Aprz (May 11, 2012)

I typed it on my phone too, lol. I should've broke it up by company. Sorry!


----------



## Melmd (May 11, 2012)

Aprz said:


> If you are applying at one of those companies, put that number down, if you are unsure, I'd put $10/hour pointing out what other companies pay, or if you can put negotiable, do that.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you for the added info!


----------



## akflightmedic (May 12, 2012)

When a website application forces you to enter a number, I always put 100,000.

You can also go the other way and put 1.

Either way they know what you are doing, which is waiting until an interview to discuss it.


----------

